# Pollen



## beesRus (Nov 15, 2018)

ismail akyüz said:


> pollen is a very useful bee product. I leave the traps open for 15 days a year. I get about a kilo of pollen from each hive.
> View attachment 64085


What is the tray that you are using? I never saw this. Thank you.


----------



## Akademee (Apr 5, 2020)

What do you do with it after? Dehydrate it?


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Nice looking hives. J


----------



## TelmahQ (Jun 3, 2021)

Those are the pollen traps and bottom boards from Apimaye


----------

